# Waiting for my real life to begin............



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Dear All,

Not really sure where to post this, but I found this song on youtube and just felt that a lot of us here on FF would understand the sentiment.

Although I have a lot of happiness in my life, the title of this song by Colin Hay just spoke to me.






Dee

/links


----------



## hellybelly78 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this Dee

Absolutely beautiful song - the lyrics are so poignant


Lots of luck in your next treatment 


xx


----------



## OOZ (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you! what a beautiful song 

P


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi I love that song, the lyrics are really nice. xxx


----------

